# The Hiker



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

Usually I compose in classical style but recently I found some pop-like songs which i wrote 20 years ago or more. This one is from 1978(!), actually my first composition when I was 17. Yesterday I added an Cello instrumental in the middle. The lyrics are inspired from the Schubert song 'The Wanderer"

www.gerdprengel.de/The_Hiker.mp3

What do you think?


----------

